# President Obama Tours Gulf Coast: 'The Buck Stops With Me'



## Blake Bowden (May 29, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bp-oil-spill-obama-tours-gulf-coast-criticism/story?id=10770650

"I am the president and the buck stops with me," he said.

Is Obama really to blame?


----------



## PeterLT (May 31, 2010)

He may not be to blame for the actual spill but he certainly is to blame for waiting some 40 days before making a token visit and tossing any and all responsibility to BP. If it had been Bush he'd have been pilloried by the press and there would be protests and assassination movies galore being made. Obama is getting a free ride while the gulf suffers.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Really though?? 

What can the Government do? I hate how the government needs to be in control. Why? BP is the expert. They are the one that knows how to design the wells and how oil reacts. Do people really believe BP does not want this thing capped? I am sure BP is doing everything that is possible to get this resolved. Look at how much their stock took a hit yesterday. This is going to cost them billions. I realize they make several billions a year but this cuts into their bottom line none the less. Plus the publicity of this will hurt the ability to continue to drill in the Gulf. Since the explosion ZERO permits have been issued to drill. I just hate how we feel just because something happens the government needs to step in. They need to work with BP but BP needs to be in control. They are the experts and need to fund this effort. However, I think the government needs to know what is happening. 

As far as the 40 days it took him to tour the gulf, so. What is he going to do? Just because he is there why does it have any bearing on the clean up effort? I just laugh when I hear "we want the federal government to loosen control from the states" then when something like the AZ immigration law or this happen we want the government to step in and help. Can't have it both ways. The government needs to help the citizens of the states affected but only if the governers have requested it. Not until then. So to sum it up, no one should be blaming anyone but the people who ignored the warning signs of this explosion for greed. I bet if put in the place of the President and being informed as his advisors have informed him you would have done the same thing. The President did not keep drilling. 

Now the soap box is free.


----------



## JTM (Jun 2, 2010)

they could nuke the well.  underwater nuke on the wellhead will close it, apparently.  saw some article the other day where it was saying that the russians have done it several times for deepwater wells that had done what this one is.


----------



## SMITHENHALS (Jun 2, 2010)

owls84 said:


> BP is the expert.




Yeah we can tell they are the experts, look how expertly they solved the problem. Oh wait they havenâ€™tâ€¦


----------



## PeterLT (Jun 2, 2010)

> Really though??



Absolutely. If this had been Bush, there would've been lynch mobs out with pitchforks. The media would've demanded that Bush don a tight Speedo, noseplug and deep dive with a big cork. Because it's the Obamassiah it's ok and accepted that he and government can't do anything about it. As we all know, government had absolutely no regulations in place and never bothered to ensure rigs are safe, therefore it is solely BP's fault.

Not a condemnation, endorsement or blame toss, just an observation.

Soapbox free now....next?


----------



## owls84 (Jun 2, 2010)

SMITHENHALS said:


> Yeah we can tell they are the experts, look how expertly they solved the problem. Oh wait they haven’t…


 
And who could do better? The fact is that we are an oil driven world. We need it to survive and this is a risk involved with drilling. Sure in the perfect world the "fail safes" would have worked but in the perfect world there would not be automobile or airplane crashes. Just because they they can't seem to fix the leak doesn't mean they are not experts.  

As far as the discussion on if this was Bush... Just because people blamed Bush doesn't make it right to blame any administration. What the question is "Should we blame the administration for the oil in the Gulf?" My answer is no. It was not the President that ignored the warning signs prior to the explosion. To me it is not about democrat or republican it is about why is someone that has nothing to do with it being blamed when the people responsible should be. 

Spin off Question, "Do you feel we should continue to drill in the gulf and other off shore locations?" Explain your reasoning.


----------



## SMITHENHALS (Jun 2, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Just because they they can't seem to fix the leak doesn't mean they are not experts.
> 
> 
> Spin off Question, "Do you feel we should continue to drill in the gulf and other off shore locations?" Explain your reasoning.


 
Actually that is exactly what it means. They are not experts at fixing oil leaks...because it's obvious that don't know how. 

Expert=being extremely good at something
Having no clue=being extremely bad at something

BP=No clue as to how to stop the oil leak.

Yes I think we should still drill for oil, because well...me likey oil.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well if I use your equation what makes the government the answer?

(Government< Successful at anything) = (Government=bad at everything) 

So if I take this equation and put it with yours. 

I believe 
BP>Government=Oil Leak Solution

Thats all I am saying. And I likey oil too.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's remember that NO ONE has very much experience drilling in the depths Deepwater Horizon was in. That said, BP has earned a reputation for short-sheeting where safety is concerned, but they are the only ones with the resources & expertise to solve the problem and they are doing it the same way anyone else would- try something &, if it doesn't work, try something else until they find something that DOES work. Does anyone in their right mind believe that BP WANTS the well to keep spewing crude into the Gulf? It seems to me that the only government official involved who has a lick of sense is the USCG Commandant. Those other idiots like Obama & Salazar need to stay out of the way, keep their mouths shut, and let the professionals solve the problem.


----------



## SMITHENHALS (Jun 3, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Well if I use your equation what makes the government the answer?
> 
> (Government< Successful at anything) = (Government=bad at everything)
> 
> ...


 
Tuche!


----------



## owls84 (Jun 3, 2010)

SMITHENHALS said:


> Tuche!



LOL thats funny right there. :11:


----------



## owls84 (Jun 3, 2010)

Some Video with the USCG Admiral discussing nuclear blast. 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/nuclear-explosion-plug-oil-leak-10813629


----------



## JTM (Jun 3, 2010)

no sound on at work.  he think it's ridiculous or a good idea?


----------

